# Poor Pen Blank.



## John473p (Jun 6, 2021)

Could anybody please help with with this problem.
I am trying to cast some pen blanks with a company name and phone number on them.
I am using waterproof vinyl paper on an inkjet printer, I am using Amazing clear cast resin.
I am leaving the blank in my pressure pot for two days and then once it is out of the pressure pot I am leaving it for a further three days before I am turning it.
After I have gone through the micro pads I am left with a blank that is cloudy (the label is supposed to be black) plus each end of the blank has gone grey.
I have attached a picture hoping it can help.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 6, 2021)

Looks like you will have to apply a sealing coat over the ink (after it's glued to the tube) - it seems the resin is acting as a solvent and the ink is migrating into it. If you are using two-part resin, it could be either the resin or the hardener/catalyst which is the main culprit.

You could try coating with CA, or perhaps Krylon fixative. To experiment, all you need is a sample of the printed label, and a drop of the casting resin and watch what happens over time. Seal an area with CA, leave part unsealed, and see if there's a visible difference after a couple of days.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm going against the vinyl paper. I have used waterproof mat paper without these issues. 
Online labels item OL177WJ


----------



## Monty (Jun 6, 2021)

I had a similar problem a few months ago. After trying these Online labels that are similar to what Dale suggested I had no problems.


----------

